# Protektoren in klein ;)



## Surfmoe (3. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich heute das erste Mal eine Strecke gefahren bin, die meine 140mm doch an ihre Grenzen gebracht hat, muessen mehr Protektoren her. 
Vor allem Knie/Schin brauche ist.. hab aber keine Ahnung, welche für nicht sooo große Mädels die besten sind bzw. überhaupt passen. Kiddieprotektoren? S der Männer? Was habt ihr?


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe welche von Dainese, die gibt es in sehr klein wie ich gesehen habe. Gekauft habe ich sie zum Snowboarden, also hab keine Scheu, mal in der Wintersportabteilung nachzufragen...  

Ach ja: Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (3. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ach ja: Respekt!



Bloß nicht, sonst werde ich noch übermütig. Bei dem großen mit DANGER allover bemaltem Stein bin ich auch abgestiegen und hab getragen. Aber gut, alle anderen sind da in voller Montur lang.. die brauch ich jetzt auch.. naja und 200mm Federweg.. 

Werd mal im Wintersportladen schaun. Da gehts ja langsam mit los hier..


----------



## Kettenglied (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi!...bin zwar kein Mädel aber....


Von Race Face gibt es neue Protectoren für Frauen.

*Race Face Women's DIY Arm Protektor 2010

und

**Race Face Women's DIY Leg Protektor 2010


*Sind wohl etwas schmaler geschnitten als die FR-Männerversion. 
Gibts bei z.b. HiBike.de.


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> naja und 200mm Federweg..



Ich bin eine ältere, gesetzte Dame und begnüge mich mit 150mm. Schließlich habe ich nicht mehr lang bis zur Rente und die will ich genießen!


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab die ganz normalen Männer - knees and shins von Race Face in S. Mit denen bin ich bisher ganz zufrieden.

Mit einer Körpergröße von 170 bin ich auch kein Riese...

Gruß,
Scylla


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (4. Oktober 2009)

ich hab die dainese männer variante in L ! und dass bei ner grösse von 160 !
das einzigste was hilft um wiklich gut sitzende protektoren zu finden ist von laden zu laden zu rennen und anzuprobiern was man in die finger bekommt! alternative viele verschiedene bestellen und nur das behalten was passt. 
grüssle


----------



## Fussy (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
kann DH-Schlumpf nur zustimmen: Anprobieren, anprobieren, anprobieren. 
Hab bis auf die Ellbogenschützer alles von Dainese (also Jacket und Knie/Schienbein) und alles "Männer"-Sachen. Die Knie/Schienbein sogar in Größe M, obwohl ich auch nur 1,60 m groß bin. Es gibt jetzt viele Sachen extra für Frauen z.B. von IXS ein Jacket. Aber bei den Race Face Schonern für Frauen konnte ich bisher keinen Unterschied zu den für Männer erkennen. 

Grüße,
Nicole


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich war gestern bei Decathlon in Frankreich...  

18 Euro für Ellbogenprotektoren, deren Qualität mich echt überzeugt hat!    Die Knieschützer waren auch nur unwesentlich teurer.


----------



## Surfmoe (6. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei Decathlon in Frankreich...
> 
> 18 Euro für Ellbogenprotektoren, deren Qualität mich echt überzeugt hat!    Die Knieschützer waren auch nur unwesentlich teurer.



Hmm geil.. dann mal auf nach Annecy.. hatte mein Freund auch schon vorgeschlagen..


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Oktober 2009)

Mulhouse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (6. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Mulhouse!



Zu weit.. 

Aber hmm hab die online gar nicht gefunden.. werde evtl. mal welche online bestellen und dann mal sehen, was so passt. Annecy ist 50km weit weg und mit dem Rad hab ich da alleine keine Lust drauf. Das Auto steht in Ddorf.. =/


----------



## Molle05 (7. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute das erste Mal eine Strecke gefahren bin, die meine 140mm doch an ihre Grenzen gebracht hat, muessen mehr Protektoren her.
> Vor allem Knie/Schin brauche ist.. hab aber keine Ahnung, welche für nicht sooo große Mädels die besten sind bzw. überhaupt passen. Kiddieprotektoren? S der Männer? Was habt ihr?


Hey, wir führen die Protektoren der Firma IXS
Die sind besonders gut in der Ladyversion.
Haben da super gute Erfahrungen auch im Verleih!

Jacket + Schienbein ein absolutes MUSS!

Gruß J.
www.bikeverleih-willingen.de


----------



## Trailheidi (9. Oktober 2009)

Das IXS Battle Jacket für Mädels sitzt ganz gut.
Fahre selber in Dainese Safety Jacket und Knieprotektoren und bin damit total zufrieden
Auch praktisch sind die 661 Kyle Strait Knee Guards, weil die, grad jetzt in der Jahreszeit, gut unter ne lange Hose passen.
Ach ja: weniger gut fand ich es anfangs, nur mit Ellbogenschützern zu fahren. Die Teile sind bei mir immer nur am Rutschen gewesen - nerv!
Dann lieber gleich ein Jacket!


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2009)

Für Geizhälsinnen, die bereits Ellbogenprotektoren besitzen: Taugt sowas? 

Ich will eigentlich die Freiheit haben, mal mit und mal ohne "Panzer" zu fahren. Auf meinen Haustrails würde ich schon mal Ellbogenprotektoren tragen, aber nicht unbedingt gleich ganz in Plastik gepackt fahren wollen.


----------



## Surfmoe (9. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Für Geizhälsinnen, die bereits Ellbogenprotektoren besitzen: Taugt sowas?
> 
> Ich will eigentlich die Freiheit haben, mal mit und mal ohne "Panzer" zu fahren. Auf meinen Haustrails würde ich schon mal Ellbogenprotektoren tragen, aber nicht unbedingt gleich ganz in Plastik gepackt fahren wollen.



Gute Frage.. hab auch schon Ellbogenprotektoren.. und wollte eigentlich ein Kurzarmsafetyjacket..


----------



## Friederike.Sack (14. Oktober 2009)

ich nehme auch immer die von decathlon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (14. November 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mir die Race Face Women's DIY Leg gekauft, super Teile, kann ich nur empfehlen.
( 34-â¬ bei Chain Reaction Cycles )
GruÃ an Euch, Principiante!


----------



## mangolassi (16. November 2009)

Ich hab auch Race Face Rally FR für Arme und Beine und das Kurzarm-Jacket dazu. Eher weil ich mit meinen langen dünnen Ärmchen in kein anderes reingepasst hab, entweder schlabbern oder zu kurz. Ich find sie fallen recht klein aus, die passen ja sogar mir, und die Beine hab ich sogar in M.
Die Ellbogen sitzen super, bin schon ein paar mal richtig draufgeknallt und nix passiert. Das war bei den 661 vorher nicht der Fall, deshalb bin ich da jetzt etwas sensibel.
Das IXS Battlejacket Lady würd ich auch gern mal testen, meine Freundin hats ausprobiert und fands unbequem wegen zu langer Ärmel, das kann mir ja nicht passieren. Ich hatts nur kurz an und hatte nen ganz guten Eindruck.


----------



## scylla (16. November 2009)

Irgendwie schauen mich in letzter Zeit diese neuen d3o Schaumstoff-Protektoren von 661 immer so verführerisch an 
Die Hartschalen-Dinger von RaceFace sind ja bergab ganz in Ordnung, aber wenn man selber den Berg hochstrampeln muss, sind sie schon manchmal lästig. Außer man zieht sie aus - und dann wohin damit? (zumindest bis ich einen passenden Rucksack mit Befestigungsmöglichkeit habe)


----------



## Surfmoe (16. November 2009)

Ich tu meine Protis immer an das Oberrohr, wenn ich hochstrampel. Da stoeren sie mich kaum, zumindest nicht, wenn ich sie eng mache.


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. November 2009)

Ich habe mir unlängst ein Jacket und ein Paar Knie-Schienbeinschützer von Protectwear gekauft. Gut, nicht in kleiner Größe,    aber durchaus empfehlenswert bei sehr kleinem Preis - zumindest im Vergleich zu Dainese...


----------



## Elfchen (4. Januar 2010)

Bin auch klein 
Die neuen Race Face für Männer trage ich in M!!! Bin 168 klein. Wenn Du noch kleiner bist probier S. Ich find sie super.
Nur die Ellbogenschützer hab ich noch nicht passend gefunden *seufz*
Zu klein oder zu groß.

LG!


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Juli 2010)

Ich schreib hier mal als Mann 
Bin auf der Suche nach Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren für meine Freundin. Sie hatte heut die O´neal Trail Guard an, leider hat sie diese in L gebraucht, da war dann aber der Schienbeinschoner recht lang.
Habt ihr vielleicht alternativen die ebenfalls leicht und schnell zum anziehen sind?
Evtl die IXS Assault Lady


----------



## Nuala (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe mir vor kurzem von POC Knieschnoner gegönnt und die fallen wirklich sehr klein aus. Bin weder groß (167cm), noch dick, aber die Schoner trage ich in L. Sind super bequem (wenn man sie mal eingefahren hat) und schützen auch rechts und links neben dem Knie ganz gut (habe ich heute mal getestet  ). Sie sind nur leider nicht ganz günstig, die Knieschoner kosten knapp 90. Es gibt sie auch mit Schienbeinschoner kombiniert (130), aber die wollte ich nicht, da ich die Knieschoner mit Schienbeinteil (abgeschnitten und umgenäht) von meinen alten Dainese-Schonern kombiniere.


----------

